
Exhibit 8: Excerpts from AirBed and Breakfast’s Application to Y Combinator - tristanj
http://i.imgur.com/55yP1CZ.jpg
======
tristanj
This is from the Harvard Business School case study on Airbnb. Surprisingly
I've never seen their application online before so I thought I'd share this
valuable information with everyone.

You can read the original case study at this link:
[http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/item.aspx?num=40931](http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/item.aspx?num=40931)

